

Ask YC: Your Startup's Bandwidth/Connection - PStamatiou

How much do you need? At home I'm fine with a comcast 6mbit line but for large FTP/S3 transfers every once in a while, I skip over to campus for a faster line<p>http://www.speedtest.net/result/241619960.png
======
dkokelley
I'm not running a server from this, but for personal use (and some ftp to with
the server) we have a FiOS (AT&T Uverse - _Elite - Download Speed: Up to 6.0
Mbps, Upstream Speed: Up to 1.0 Mbps_ -from their website) that gives us
around 3-6 consistently. Our server is hosted in Utah somewhere ( _OC-48
Backbone Connection_ ). I'm in CA.

